# Barn building progress - update 11/17 last page



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok day one started out wonderful.

My dad and brothers got a good amount done while I made a small dent in the staining of the walls

here are some pictures to show how our day went.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

let me know if this works
http://s320.photobucket.com/albums/nn34 ... elinefarm/


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barn building progress*

Now that is progress Stacey! I hope the weather holds so you can get even more done, and I can tell that your dad made a good choice by going with the T-111 plywood for siding...it holds up well , just try and keep any hay/bedding from building against the bottom outside..it will cause rot if in contact too long with wetness...you have picked a nice level area for it too, grat spot and you shouldn't have any problems with drainage...with your dad and brothers as well as yourself you should have your new barn in no time!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barn building progress*

try the photobucket one -- it has more pictures

Yes it is a better spot and would you believe this.........it is a LEVEL spot :shocked: my dad didnt' even have to shim anything. we are still baffled by it

I woudl love to give you comments and such with each picture but I am beat and thinking about bed right now so the album will have to do for now.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barn building progress*

Can you package this up and mail it to me in return for the blood tubes?? LOL!

http://s320.photobucket.com/albums/nn34 ... 3rd018.jpg


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barn building progress*

Allison....thats funny :slapfloor: ....I don't think Prestos mommy would like that :ROFL:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barn building progress*

You already have some great progress! I agree, it shouldn't take too long to finish it all up! It also appears that the goats loved "helping" you out :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barn building progress*



kelebek said:


> Can you package this up and mail it to me in return for the blood tubes?? LOL!
> 
> http://s320.photobucket.com/albums/nn34 ... 3rd018.jpg


I know isnt he a sweet heart


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barn building progress*

great pictures, your barn will be done quick with all yall's help.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barn building progress*

Oh wow- they do move. Hey If you can't send me the barn, how about lending me the builders?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barn building progress*

well lets see, there schedule is as follows. Finnish the barn, build new pen, start chicken coop and new chicken run. Build new deck. Fix/redo the back fence line.

So when all that is done I think they will be available in like Summer of 2009 - that work for you? :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barn building progress*

They did a GREAT job today on the barn.

Check out our day

http://s320.photobucket.com/albums/nn34 ... uly%204th/

Highlights were when we put the first of the walls up.

we stopped for lunch (your normal 4th of July cookout fare) and my brothers and I hung out at my brothers pond. They caught some of the tadpoles and the fish and had me take pictures. The frogs all were hiding as were the catfish so no pictures of them.

Kitten and Presto figured out how to get through the picket fencing (took picture of Presto).

The goats enjoyed all the stacked wood for another day. It was so cool watching them lay down in on and around it. I really need to build some extra stuff for them in the new pen.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Barn building progress*

Looks like the goats had fun helping!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Barn building progress*

That's a nice building. It's going up pretty fast. Did they cement the post in? How deep did they put them in? Must be nice to have all that muscle and testosterone around!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barn building progress*

no they didnt cement them in. We were able to convince my dad that cement was not needed. He put them 2 feet in the ground.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barn building progress*



> We were able to convince my dad that cement was not needed.


I was not able to convince mine hahahah.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barn building progress*

such a bummer! lol

they had some difficulties today with the roofing. So I think they will soon be calling it a day.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barn building progress*

Such excitement- I love building. Something new everyday then something new that feels like it's been there forever.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barn building progress*

well they didn't end up calling it a day. They got up 6 roof trusses. I have pictures but the mother keeps bugging me to do other things :angry: (it isnt like I worked 8 hours straight!)


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Barn building progress*

Oh how exciting!!! A new barn!!! I bet you're a bit stressed with everything going on, working and being nagged. Good luck! Hope its up soon so you can enjoy it!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barn building progress*

I dont know what it is with my mom, any help from moms out there is great - if I am home all day and help and work with everyone she is great. But if I work my butt off at work (8+ hours) and then come home and work some more mind you, she is on me every moment I sit down to rest! I understand I wasn't home all day to help everyone but I DID let her know this before they even started the project just in case they wanted to hold off till I was home more. I even offered to take off work but they said no. So what was I suppose to do today? be in two places at once :GAAH: I am trying to please her but really I am exhausted from my day at work (I cut 24 heads of hair today! brought in 335.00 and made 92.00 in tips)

:help:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barn building progress*

Believe me I know a hard days work...especially being on your feet( awesome what you made in tips too!) I get home , rest a bit go take care of my kids , then hubby makes sure the 3 dogs are happy and my housework goes out the window I'm so wiped out!
When hubby gets agitated that theres no socks in his drawer I tell him that he "lives" here too and I work just as long as he does! It gets him moving to help me out.

Since the roof trusses are up all will fall into place from there...that was the hardest to do when we started mine bit after that it went quickly.
Even though mine is off the ground on the low side of the hill, we didn't cement the posts in either, they were sunk 2 feet in and filled with pea gravel to help with drainage and to "snug" them even more. For the addition since we hit bedrock we used deck blocks to set the posts on, the original has been up for 8 years and no problems yet....though hubby has acquired new tools each time we "build"...this last addition he had to have a pneumatic (air) nail gun!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Barn building progress*

Oh, an air nailer is "required" equipment! I bought one for me...and now hubby uses it too. I love it. I have two sizes now...framing and a smaller one. Prices are coming down now too. :dance:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barn building progress*

Yeah, but Di, he did get BOTH! As well as a new circular saw a few hammers a new cordless drill.... u get the picture :slapfloor:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barn building progress*

Tools are an investment- Some might say the right to vote was the start of freedom for women but I say it's the cordless drill.

Stacey- you might ask your Mom that- what does she feel is a reasonable amount of time for you to spend? Now ask nicely, not like a snotty comeback. She might think about it more carefully. People tend to edit out things that are not happening in front of them. Standing every day as you do is really hard work. I can remember the first days I student taught- I was exhausted from being on my feet all day long. It was hard.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Barn building progress*

Liz, :ROFL: That's the trade off...you want more work...they must have new tools. My Hubby is not the builder in our family, his dad never taught him any of that. So, now whatever we do we learn "as we go".

Enjoytheride, you are a woman I can relate too! You should have seen me the first time I purchased a cordless drill/circular saw! That started my love of power tools! I have my own 10" power mitre saw. I love it! Next...table saw!

Anymore pics Stacey?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Barn building progress*

Helloooo Stacey, any new pics of the barn?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barn building progress*

Stacey, how _is_ it going? Hope it's continuing to go up without any setbacks


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barn building progress*

they have't really worked on it since


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barn building progress*

Well, it will get going soon enough, sorry...but I do think all men are procrastinators!! But when they do start on something(again) they won't let up til its pretty near finished, My hubby thinks we have all the time in the world left to get my boys fencing done and secure....we'll see!

Has it been as hot there as it is here? I know that my hubby usually works 5-6 days a week and when he gets off work he's not feeling like doing much at all.....I am the same way..get off work and take care of what needs done....your barn will get done Stacey and I know how hard it is to wait on someone else to get it done. :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barn building progress*

well the worst part is that he tore down the fence in the back so the poor goats have to stay in the front pen which is not very big. If I let them out they have learned how to get around the fence which is way out in the empty lot with the browse and they come running up to the backyard.

I just want him to fix the fence so they have their whole pen back. I told him it was ok for a short period of time. I didn't expect it to take oever 2 weeks and counting. :GAAH:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Barn building progress*

You know, when they are all there doing something "not that important", pick up the biggest most dangerous power tool you can find and start messing with it (very carefully!). When one of these men asks what you are doing, tell them you are going to "help" them with the...fence...building...etc., most of the time that'll get them moving again. Or ask one of them, "so, is there something I can do to move this along"...then start asking alot of questions on how to do this or that. Most of the time a man would rather do it himself then explain to you how to do it. In the meantime, and I know you are busy too so you just have to keep plugging along, get as much painting done as you can. If they see you are "invested" in the project they may care more about it too. MEN :GAAH:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barn building progress*

oh my dad cares and he wants to get it done. Just things get in the way and it isn't his fault.

He did finnish the roof trusses on Saturday. There just isn't much to report because it doesnt look much different yet


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Barn building progress*

LOL, I know "stuff happens" my kids were here from Pittsburgh over the weekend and I got NOTHING done! I love to see everybody, but, then it takes a week to get caught up!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barn building progress*

well I am working on more staining as it is so much easier to stain on the ground then up in the air.

We are going on a mini vacation from sat to sun so nothing this weekend. But best to work on it just in case he wants to do something one evening.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barn building progress - 8/9 update*

so it is my dads birthday and all the brothers are finally around to really put a big effort on the barn. They did some work last night as well.

Check out the progress!!!! I am so excited.

http://s320.photobucket.com/albums/nn34 ... ust%209th/

sorry about all the goats inbetween the barn pics, I got distracted


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Barn building progress - 8/9 update*

Oh, wow! That is such a nice barn!! Love it!  I really like the overhang in the front, very cool.  Congrats on your new barn! Glad to hear some progress has been made!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Barn building progress - 8/9 update*

Oh wow look how far they've already come! Looks great Stacey! I know how excited you are about it!!!!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barn building progress - 8/9 update*

I love it!! Looks like it's coming along great!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barn building progress - 8/9 update*

WOW...Lots of progress has been made!! Looking great and I'm sure the girls will be more comfortable in there too....and with a high ceiling you could even store a few bales of hay overhead. Great construction crew too! :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barn building progress - 8/9 update*

Thanks guys I am so excited you have no idea!!!!

Yes the plan is to put hay in the loft. Plus the overhang in the back has a deck floor (or will have one) which will hold aprox 12 bales of hay as well


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barn building progress - 8/9 update*

Looking GOOD!!! You will have so much fun in the new barn (we goat people are odd, to have so much fun in a barn heehee). Especially during kidding season!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Barn building progress - 8/9 update*

That's really neat!! It's looking really great!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Barn building progress - 8/9 update*

Looking good! You must be soooo excited! :stars: Be sure they know how excited you are about the work they are doing. Men love it when they are appreciated.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barn building progress - 8/9 update*

I have thanked them quite a few times already! I told them what a wonderful job they have done etc etc. And I mean every word :greengrin:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Barn building progress - 8/9 update*

Congrats Stacey!!! That is so exciting! :clap: It looks great.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barn building progress - update 9/3*

I added more pictures to my facebook album on barn building

you can see them with this link

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=3 ... c4f27fa5ad


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Barn building progress - update 9/3 - page 4*

Awesome barn! :thumb: Great to see the roof complete-sharp looking. Very fine workmanship that you all did! :clap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barn building progress - update 9/3 - page 4*

I havent really done a thing, its been all my family. I work weakends so I am usually not home when they are working on it.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Barn building progress - update 9/3 - page 4*

It looks really good! I love the way it is built, I want a "porch" for my goats.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barn building progress - update 9/3 - page 4*

the overhang was the main thing I wanted. In the spring we get a lot of rain and the goats are held up inside, I wanted a place for them to get some outside air but be covered as well as if there are any lowly goats that get pushed out to not be in the rain.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Barn building progress - update 9/3 - page 4*

I love the over hang idea ...............good thinking :greengrin:


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Barn building progress - update 9/3 - page 4*

Looks great, Stacey.  
Candy


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barn building progress - update 9/3 - page 4*

Definate progress being made!! Looks great and I'm sure you and your girls are thanking "the boys" with yummy ice cream and sherbet!

Hope you stay dry with the incoming weather....heard you're supposed to get alot of ain with the remnants of the hurricane.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barn building progress - update 9/3 - page 4*

Oh dont say rain! I know we need it but I want to go to six flags with my friends on saturday! :tears:

here is our forcast!
http://wcau.weatherplus.com/index.php


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Barn building progress - update 9/3 - page 4*

six flags ,such a fun place....I envy you...............Lucky girl ..staceyRoop

I want to go.........HAHAHAHAHAHA~! :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Barn building progress - update 9/3 - page 4*



> yummy ice cream and sherbet!


 .......................ice cream............. ice cream .................we all scream, for ice cream........... :leap: .............. or sherbet! 
I want some...........  LOL


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Barn building progress - update 9/3 - page 4*

Great barn Stacey, I'm so jealous. But, I have to say I'm a little desperate for rain. It takes me about two hours to water just the stuff we planted and transplanted this year. Not counting the goats, (I cleaned buckets this morning). They are calling for Hanna to be here sometime tonight! :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barn building progress - update 9/3 - page 4*

I am with you Di, me and my hubby can't shower the same day and I wash clothes every 3 days and I have to draw water for the goats the old fashioned way...rope and bucket hand over hand out o the hand dug well in the back yard.....my well has dropped that low.....WE NEED RAIN! My flower beds are withered and what browse the girls have in the pasture is like hay, dry and brittle So sorry Stacey, though I know you want to have fun tomorrow.....I'll take all the rain you'll get if I could. :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barn building progress - update 9/3 - page 4*

we got plenty of rain in the spring --- no drought here this year.

Yes we need the rain so I am not TOO disapointed about that.

:sigh: about the six flags trip though --- ooh and my parents have to cut short their trip because of the rain too. They are leaving sunday instead of this afternoon


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barn building progress - update 9/3 - page 4*

O boy....weather truly is un predictable....just like a " I think her ligs are gone " doe, you just don't know :shrug: Where is 6 flags?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barn building progress - update 9/3 - page 4*

jackson NJ


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Barn building progress - update 9/3 - page 4*

The barn looks great!!! The boys look like they are working hard on it! My husband and I have been trying to redo our ugly old fences. You get out there, spend lots of money and put blood, sweat and tears in it, and when youre finished, you think "I hope they love us for this" and you know they do!!! We can't wait to turn them loose to see what they do. Its funny watching grown 200 lb pregnant does running/waddling across the pasture. :slapfloor:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Barn building progress - update 9/3 - page 4*

The barn looks good!
I kinda want a barn like that...Classic red lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Barn building progress - update 9/3 - page 4*

ok it isnt barn building but pen building 

the pen was pretty small for some time now but now it will more then double in size 

we came in for lunch and a warm up (in the 50's) and now I jsut got the call to head back out. pictures later


----------

